# '05 LA Auto Show pictures



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)

Here are a few pictures I took at the recent LA Auto Show. The first few pictures are of the Interlagos blue M3 competition package :thumbup:


----------



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)




----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Very nice pics! So professional looking! I especially like the F430! :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

WOW... nice pics. Thanks for sharing with us all here at b-fest. :thumbup:


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Sweet pics. I started in the Porsche room and pulled my camera out at the GT to find that my battery was dead. I took about 50 pictures with my Treo but haven't figured out how to transfer them to my camera's card.

I totally missed the Saleen section. That Mustang looks really cool. I didn't end up seeing much in the room with the Ferraris and Lambos...it was totally packed since I was stupid and saved it for last and the room was rediculously full.

Awesome show though. Worked out great as something to kill some time with since the weather is so aweful right now. WAY better than the Houston Auto Show.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Very sweet pics. I must really love the last BMW generation, cause I'd still rather have that Interlagos M3 over the rest. :yummy: :bow:


----------

